# Wet And Wild Pics From The 2016 Iron Ranch Bicycle Swap Meet



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2016)

Though the swap meet was rainy and  wet ,there was some cool stuff that showed up .The Canadians were in full partying force,along with bike collectors from all over the Northwest and as far away as Colorado.Most the heavy hitters were camped out and started buying and selling on Friday.Tim the Skid, Marko,Aaron,Uncle Fester ,Bill , Gary "Skidkings" J,Jeff ...just some of the characters that showed up...Not a whole lot of pics but more will be added ...


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 17, 2016)

It was great.. A kegger party with tons of bikes.  Great time.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 17, 2016)

a camping trip with a bunch of bike maniacs, and a swap meet thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 17, 2016)

couple of nice prewar Schwinns...


----------

